# General > Politics >  English Votes For English Laws

## cptdodger

Scotland has Holyrood

Wales has its Welsh Assembly

Norther Ireland has Stormont

I cannot see why all the fuss is being made about England wanting to do what Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland are doing already.

----------


## rob murray

> Scotland has Holyrood
> 
> Wales has its Welsh Assembly
> 
> Norther Ireland has Stormont
> 
> I cannot see why all the fuss is being made about England wanting to do what Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland are doing already.


Then have an english parliament surely ?

----------


## cptdodger

> Then have an english parliament surely ?


Well that's my thinking, but for some reason the SNP are less than happy about this.

----------


## Redsnapper

But there's the rub Rob. Set up an English Assembly and where does that leave Westminster ?. In my opinion, as things stand, Westminster and its associated civil service etc consider themselves to in charge of the UK. Anything 'devolved' so far, has been for them a sop to keep the natives happy. For the most of the population, England = Great Britain= London= Westminster as far as government is concerned so why bother to set up an 'England Assembly' when they are in charge already.

----------


## rob murray

> But there's the rub Rob. Set up an English Assembly and where does that leave Westminster ?. In my opinion, as things stand, Westminster and its associated civil service etc consider themselves to in charge of the UK. Anything 'devolved' so far, has been for them a sop to keep the natives happy. For the most of the population, England = Great Britain= London= Westminster as far as government is concerned so why bother to set up an 'England Assembly' when they are in charge already.


Put like that yes I see your point.....but I also see england = london = westminster = UK : london calls shots in England, and whats good for London isnt neccesarily good for North East etc..so where does it all go ...fragmentation of UK, devolved assemblies ( back to town councils and county councils ), "real"  local decision making but it all needs pulling together in a fiscal framework surely....key issues like defence, welfare have to be controlled centrally : IN Scotland the equation is exactly the same : Scotland = Edinburgh = Holyrood = the rest of us ......no different than GB = London = Westminster= England

----------


## Redsnapper

Aye, I know, but having picked up the phone and ranted to Holyrood ,at least there was someone there to take the flack !!. Politics bothers me nowadays, it seems to have become a career choice rather than anything else.In the old days (I'm 73) politicians stood for something , tried to do their best for the constituency they were standing for and that sort of thing and here in the North lots of us voted for who we thought would be the best person to represent us rather than his particular political party. And on the same note. I don't understand why Highland Council have now become politicised -- hello -you're a councillor- I voted for you to look after my area not to faff around about politics

----------


## BetterTogether

Nice to know Paul Monaghan was voted to represent his constituents and their issues within his allotted area of the Highlands.

Caithness & Sutherland I believe, I'm not quite sure why he's been blethering on about Chagos on Russia Today though is that somewhere between Thurso and Wick or nearer Nairn or maybe it's closer to Durness one of those out of the way places.


http://paulmonaghan.scot/category/news-updates/

----------


## Manxman

I cant see the problem with this but maybe if a different place other than Westminster was to be used for those MPs it would look better as long as they dont expect us to pay for it after all Westminster is for the UK Parliament

----------

